

How to assess the eCommerce value of any SEO keyword - mts_
http://simontorring.com/seo-keyword-value/

======
mholubowski
What are your thoughts on automating and scaling the process that's been
described? We want to build it into www.knowmyrankings.com in the next few
weeks.

-Mike @ SutroReasearch

~~~
redredredred
Hey Mike,

I love scaling and automating, so my current setup is an Excel keyword
opportunity model with the various business metrics described (CR, AOV etc)
along with my basic costs for optimizing each keyword or landing page (x
dollars for writing, x dollars for link acquisition giveaways etc). The model
returns an ROI for the first month right away, so I normally just pull 50-100
keywords through the model each time I have time to take on new optimization
campaigns and pick the most obvious opportunities.

If you are feeling a bit more ambitious an idea could be to combine this with
some sort of relative score of competitiveness of the current SERP for each
keyword, which could make the decision process even easier. Nick Eubanks of
www.seonick.com has written about this before, however with other metrics than
I use myself.

Feel free to reach out on simontorring@gmail.com if you need any help or
input.

\- Simon

~~~
mholubowski
Simon,

We've been talking to both existing customer's and prospective SEO agencies
around California. Many are asking for exactly what you're describing: 'to
combine this with some sort of relative score of competitiveness of the
current SERP for each keyword'.

I'll reach out to you personally! \- Mike

------
sharemywin
Seems like you could use a similar process for adwords type campaigns.

~~~
redredredred
Yes, however the mechanics for SEM are a bit different because you still have
the ability to track which keywords (ads) ended up creating the incremental
revenue, an option that has been taken away from SEO's over the past year's
roll out of GA's (not provided) data.

I am not an SEM expert, but I think this kind of technique could be
interesting to explore: [http://www.seobook.com/business-
lessons](http://www.seobook.com/business-lessons)

\- Simon

